
Githug - an interactive way to learn how to use git - Gazler
https://github.com/Gazler/githug
======
jlarocco
I like that people are learning Git, but why are there so many tutorials for
it?

The Git commands that are most useful 95% of the time just didn't seem that
hard to learn, IMO. It's not worth wasting memory for the other 5% of the time
because I'll probably need to check the man pages anyway.

~~~
nantes
I haven't had a chance to checkout Githug yet, but for me, as a former SVN
user, the switch to Git was daunting. I can't really explain why, but wrapping
my head around DVCS took an embarassingly long time.

For those that I point to Git now, especially those that are semi-technical,
it's really useful to also point them to a nice intro. As with all new things,
lowering any barrier to entry is usually a good thing.

~~~
masklinn
> I can't really explain why, but wrapping my head around DVCS took an
> embarassingly long time.

Git's UI being complete shit probably helped there.

~~~
jc123
For Mac, I've found this version of GitX to be _really_ good:

<http://gitx.laullon.com/>

------
jchrisa
I always thought the term githug was for when you take a dead old Google Code
project you didn't write, and give it a new home on github.

------
RobertLysik
You got me...I got sucked into playing this tonight :) Very clever, you were
able to get me to poke around with things I hadn't tried yet. Thanks for
providing the reset option, I made a mistake at level 12 and it really came in
handy. I'm now at level 20 and it looks like I'm supposed to add a level to
the game ;)

------
meemo
I can't quite get past level 4: "Set up your git name and email, this is
important so that your commits can be identified"

I had already set these up in my global config, but I ran the following
commands anyway: git config user.name "My Name"; git config user.email
"my_name@myemail.com"

Looking at the code, it seems that the program is supposed to ask me for my
name and email, but it never did.

~~~
Gazler
Thanks for everyone who pointed this out. I'll check it out when I get my
hands on a mac.

 __Update __This is fixed in 0.1.4

~~~
justinhj
How do you upgrade? I just installed following the instructions in the readme

------
peteretep
This is topical for me right now, and apologies in advance that I'm going to
link back again to my blog at the end of this comment...

I've been thinking recently about how important it is to dominate your tools.
Use git regularly? Then learn the shit out of it. Learn how it works in side
and out.

Over the last few days I've been committing the entirety of <http://book.git-
scm.com/> to memory, and many little inefficiencies I never knew were there
are now gone.

Committing stuff like this to memory is easy and fun:
[http://www.writemoretests.com/2012/02/how-to-remember-
everyt...](http://www.writemoretests.com/2012/02/how-to-remember-everything-
ever-and-forever.html)

------
Groxx

      note Because solution is a Proc, you cannot prematurely return out of it
      and as a result, must put an implicit return on the last line of the solution block.
    

Maybe not _return_ , but you can `next`: `next true if repo.valid?` works fine
within Procs.

~~~
Gazler
Thanks, I'll check out into this solution.

------
sirwanqutbi
Anyone else increasingly disappointed at the lack of instant demos' on Github
pages?

------
vilius
Funny how typing "githug" is a very mind twisting task. You end up with
"github" even if you are thinking about the ending "g". Still a very clever
name!

------
juanfatas
I have question on level 21, it said:

Contribute to this repository by making a pull request on Github.

The Hint: Forking the repository would be a good start!

Could someone clarify a bit more?

~~~
Gazler
The goal for the contribute level is for you to contribute something valuable
to githug, such as a level or a bug fix.

------
Vitaly
hmm. I don't see much "interactive" about it. it just spits "Sorry, this
solution is not quite right!" at me. WTF am I supposed to do?

~~~
Vitaly
figured it out eventually. bad usability though.

Anyway, level 18 is incorrect. the CHUNK does indeed start on line 23, but the
line changed is the line 26

------
juanfatas
I am wondering how many levels are there? o.O ?

------
gcb
interesting idea, but a sample session output in the README would help the
short-attention-span peop... brb.

